# Quick cheesecake



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I open a can of yams the other day and the rest ended up in the frige,what to do ,what to do.
yams,1 cream cheese, pinch of cinnamon ,few drops of lemon extract ,2 eggs ,
3/4 cup brown sugar, all in the blender and into a cheap aluminum pan coated with oil and dusted with flour and white sugar, baked till knife comes out clean, I sprinkle some pecans on top for looks.
Just had a small piece  the lemon drops give it a great taste, probably better with some vanilla ice cream and the fact that has no crust make it a weight watchers delight.
Enjoy 
:2thumb:


----------

